# Just dreaming up a bigger home for my betta



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a delta halfmoon betta in a gorgeous blue color that i got from petco :fish10: I've had him for about 3 months now living in a 5.5 Gallon tank with 3 amazon sword plants and a moss ball and a plastic plant. Aqueon Quiet flow filter 10 keeps the tank clean and doesnt cause too much current and a heater that keeps the temperature at 78 degrees C. He gets feed betta pellets and blood worms (and gonna start feeding him cooked peas soon). So far he seems to be a happy little betta 

But im a firm believe that bettas are more social and curious fish, and I would love to one day transfer him to the 30 gallon tank I have stored in the basement. And I've just been dreaming up a perfect tank for him so i thought I'd share my idea. 

30 gallon tank with sand substrate (with a bottom layer of Flourite?), fully planted with Dwarf Hairgrass, Anubias, Java Fern, Cryptocoryne, Water Sprite, Anacharis, Cabomba, some moss balls. I want the centerpiece to be a large piece of drift wood. Add in a low flow filter, heater and thermometer and the scene is set. 

For fish, I was just wandering around the petstore today and spotted a few i thought would go well. I was thinking 10 cardinal tetras (less nippy than the neons), 5 albino corys, maybe 1 rubber lipped pleco (they were so cute and they only grow 5 - 7"?), and the dear betta as my little jewel. 

I also liked the little Harlequin Rasboras there, would they be a good school fish with them? And I was curious about otto cats, i've people raving about them on here but cant ever find them in the stores near me (I only have petcos and petsmarts around here). I'd prefer to keep the tank under stocked, preferably less than 20 of these little fish (or 20 inches) to keep the water clear. 

PS my betta doesnt really have a name, My brother told me beta means son in hindi so I've just been calling him my little son <3 <# #<


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing agreat job for your betta! I think rasporas may be nippy with the bettas long fins, however wait for someone else to confirm or deny as I'm not positive.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What a lucky lil fish!
First off,he can be delta,or halfmoon but not both,as it goes by the measurement of the tail!

Also Beta is pronounced defferent than betta,for those who didnt know,lol.Beta is said bay-tuh.Betta is bet tah.Been meaning to have this info down but keep forgetting lol.

Anyhow in their native habitat,they have sarawak rasboras which are very similiar to harleys.I dont see them as an issue with the betta,they are not very nippy from what ive read.Otherwise cards and the cories are good.Ottos,ive never had,but ive heard they do well.

Keep in mind the amazon swords will get a little big,and may take over so p-erhaps look for another to take their place in the future.Everything sounds good though and I would love to see a pic of your boy!

I bred blue halfmoons myself and the color of the royals are very striking,as is the steel.Turquoise is nice too but i really like the royal myself!


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd attach a pic but I can't ever figure out how. I looked up the name right after I posted this cuz I thought it sounded to long. He is a blue halfmon Betta. I originally named him anger management but he's not really tempermental at all soci think he would do in a community tank. Peacock eel would go with him!?! I saw one of those at the store n thought it was just coolest thing. Now I wanna do research on the native fish there! 
Oh btw a quick question about feeding, I don't really know how much to feed beta, I been giving him 6 small pellets in the morn n evening. It always seems like too little but am I giving too much? I soak te pellets b4 he gets them and then sink them 1 by 1 to feed him. When he gets blood worms he only gets about 4-5 pieces n no pellets. An I over or under feeding??


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

the stores here don't have the best plant selection. It was the only small plant they had that wasn't rotting. What plants would do good in a small tank? I have a black thumb with plants so I'm surprised these amazon swords aren't dead! I have small gravel bottom and I put in a snall amt of liquid fertilizer 1-2 times a week


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ps MERRY ChRISTMAS everyone!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,black thumb.I have that with plants to,but the reason is,I forget to water them.Not a problem with aquatic plants!

There are many plans that would do well in a smaller tank,mostly being stem plants.You can clip and replant to your hearts content and if you get over run many LPS would love to have them for credit or even buy them from you.

When feeding,just keep in mind mr.bettas stomache is about the size of his eye.I highly doubt your underfeeding.

Cant really tell you anything on the eels,but the tips I can give is to be sure to not have anything too nippy because the fins obviously.Also nothing too colorful or flowy so the betta doesnt see it as another male.Absolutly no other bettas of course,or gouramis.And then basically just make sure to not overstock.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

I just saw that the petco near me is having a $1 per gallon tank sale and was wondering bout a beta in a 200 gal, haha. I'm gonna cut back to feeding once a day so I'm not over or undefeeding him. All my pets act like I'm staving them even when they full! Thanks for ur help n knowledge majerah! Much appreciated!


----------



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the heads up on Petco's $1/gal sale. Just checked their local ad and they are having the same sale here, until the end of Jan. A great time to buy a good size tank! *w3*w3*w3


----------



## cerizyria (Jun 27, 2011)

I have kept bettas several times with my school of 7 harlequin rasboras in a planted 20 gallon fishtank. they never bothered him. your betta should do pretty well!


----------

